# Windows 10 fails to boot following (unsuccessful) update



## foxfour2002 (Feb 20, 2017)

Can anyone help with my daughter's poorly Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 laptop.

Following the Windows Update on the 16th Feb., Windows 10 will not boot.

At powering on, the Windows logo appears along with the spinning dots. The dots slow down and then stop. If I power off/on it may go through diagnostics and repair and end up at the recovery screen. I've tried system restore, reset, startup settings etc. to no avail. Each time I try, for instance, system restore it chugs away until it requires a restart which then sticks on the black screen as above. When I power on/off it then undoes the changes so back to square one.

Curiously, all the Windows etc. directories have been moved to drive E: and are not in drive C: where I would expect them to be. The only directory in drive C: is Boot.

Help, please.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A cumulative update for Windows 10 can take awhile and may appear to stall.
It sounds like you got impatient and did a hard shut down before it was finished.

I believe the *Lenovo IdeaPad Z570* originally came with Windows 7 64-bit.
It may not be a good candidate for running Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## foxfour2002 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. The Lenovo has been running Windows 10 happily for a good while now. Thankfully, my daughter is extremely organised and has all her files backed up. It looks like a reinstall job. I've fixed a few machines where Windows Update has misbehaved but I've not seen anything like this.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.

I'm not a fan of Windows 10, but I have it installed in one of my spare computers so I can stay familiar with it for the next 3 years before Windows 7 goes extinct.
I've learned to be patient with cumulative updates because they can take a long time to install and may appear to stall during the process.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

FoxFour - by any chance do you know what the KB number of that update is, that occurred on Feb 16 ?

Microsoft cancelled the February update this month so there never was one. They said they would include it with next months CU.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I was wondering about that too because the last update was in January 2017.










--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## foxfour2002 (Feb 20, 2017)

If you can tell me how to find the KB number using command prompt I can look for it. When I've tried System Restore, it tells me that the affected programs are NVIDIA Graphics Driver & Vulkan Run Time Libraries and that Drivers and Windows Update information is not available.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have Windows 10 Pro 64-bit which gives me the option of taking control over updates.
I'm guessing you have Windows 10 Home 64-bit and don't have that option.

I install the NVIDIA graphic driver from its site and not from within Windows 10.
I also uninstall the Vulkin Runtime Libraries entry afterwards.

I'm guessing your laptop has a *NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M* graphic device.
If it does, THIS is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver for it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

IF you talking about the NVIDIA Driver update, yes I did not have a KB #. Strange but I don't believe that would stop it from booting.

To verify goto Settings->Update and Security->Update History. That should show what was installed since the Anniversary Update (it cleared all previous KB's off).

But I'am interested in your statement "_Curiously, all the Windows etc. directories have been moved to drive E: and are not in drive C: where I would expect them to be. The only directory in drive C: is Boot.". _What was your E: drive used for before, because this maybe whats causing your problem.


----------

